# *New Video - My 6 Piranhas vs. 3 Koi*



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Hey guys...

Here's a new video...My 6 P's vs. 3 Koi:

http://media.putfile.com/PiranhavsKoi

*WARNING:
Please be advised...that there is fish on fish violence...And there is profanity in the music playing in the background...Also, no one is making you watch this video...So if you have nothing nice to say about me...Don't post...Thanks!*

Enjoy.


----------



## Jcappy21 (Sep 5, 2005)

sweet video man it was awsome lol. what size tank is it i know it says 40 gallon long but it looks way bigger than that.


----------



## Piranhas_Wanted (Aug 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Here's a new video...My 6 P's vs. 3 Koi:
> 
> ...


Nice warning and video man. Keep doing what you do


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome vid J2. Very nice. How big of powerhead? How big are your P's?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sweet Vid and sweeter P's!

I reckon that kinda fury is the one thing that tops pygos over serras!! Maybe I will get a few pygos in the future!

JaY


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

damnit - putfiles never play on my computer, it just says windows media player in the black video box but never loads or anything. Anyone know why? I want to see it


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice dude how come no post on other site?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

needs more light


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Jcappy21 said:


> sweet video man it was awsome lol. what size tank is it i know it says 40 gallon long but it looks way bigger than that.
> [snapback]1198153[/snapback]​


Thanks...and yes...Hard to beleive I know...But it is a 40 gal. long...Dimensions are: 48" x 12.5" x 15.5"



Piranhas_Wanted said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys...
> ...


Thanks man...I will.











Slim said:


> Awesome vid J2. Very nice. How big of powerhead? How big are your P's?
> [snapback]1198169[/snapback]​


Thanks buddy...The size of the powerhead...Im not really sure...I'll have to check tomorrow...And my P's...I'm really not sure either...I think my Red Bellies are anywhere from 4-6" and the Caribe are like 8-11" inches.



jaejae said:


> Sweet Vid and sweeter P's!
> 
> I reckon that kinda fury is the one thing that tops pygos over serras!! Maybe I will get a few pygos in the future!
> 
> ...


Thanks...Yes, Pygos are awesome...You gotta love those feeding frenzies.











deezdrama said:


> damnit - putfiles never play on my computer, it just says windows media player in the black video box but never loads or anything. Anyone know why? I want to see it
> [snapback]1198293[/snapback]​


Just PM me your email...and I will e-mail the video to you.











"qickshot said:


> nice dude how come no post on other site?
> [snapback]1198296[/snapback]​


Oh don't worry...I will







...Thanks man



MR.FREEZ said:


> needs more light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My p's enjoy dining in the dark.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

the video was too dark. Could barely see at some times. Music is good (love the old school). Next time turn on the lights to the room and then role camera. keep them roling partner


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

killerbee said:


> the video was too dark. Could barely see at some times. Music is good (love the old school). Next time turn on the lights to the room and then role camera. keep them roling partner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duly noted.







But my P's enjoy dining in the dark...Remember that I have a black background with black gravel...It kinda makes things hard to get a good light shot going...Not to mention that I had to trim the bitrate of the clip down to sh*t quality to get it under 10mb to be hosted on putfile...The best thing I can suggest is to turn your brightness up on your cpu...That helps me see everything on mine.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Noted as well, and i saw your video it was good







btw, your avatar is sweet


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Got it working-had to update my quicktime- awesome video!!! Them koi's got tore off something sick.


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

cool video bro








all your videos are tight, 
but this one was the bomb tho


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

That is badass! cool video!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the snoop got them all hyped for some eatin! nice vid, your Ps are nice and thick looking. Love their dark colors to.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

killerbee said:


> Noted as well, and i saw your video it was good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man...Yeah my avatar is definitely a keeper.











Genin said:


> the snoop got them all hyped for some eatin! nice vid, your Ps are nice and thick looking. Love their dark colors to.
> [snapback]1198598[/snapback]​


Yeah it did...I love the part in the beginning...Where they look all innocent with the little kid music...Then the gangsta kicks in and the fury begins...And thanks for the compliments man.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you are one sick bastard...........and i love it.
wes


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> you are one sick bastard...........and i love it.
> wes
> [snapback]1198762[/snapback]​


----------



## keniisi (Nov 30, 2004)

Sweet video mate...can't wait till the next one


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

KillerRedz916 said:


> cool video bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man...Glad you enjoyed it.











ronzz said:


> That is badass! cool video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.











PIRANHA KING said:


> you are one sick bastard...........and i love it.
> wes
> [snapback]1198762[/snapback]​


Umm...Thanks I think...Nah, j/k, I know what you're saying man...











keniisi said:


> Sweet video mate...can't wait till the next one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank man...I can't either...But it probably won't be for awhile...Maybe a month...We'll see.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

i loike the video and a great choice in song.


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

nice job on this one and if you want your piranha to eat with the lights on just feedthem everyday with light on !!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Altuvie631 said:


> nice job on this one and if you want your piranha to eat with the lights on just feedthem everyday with light on !!!
> [snapback]1199224[/snapback]​


I know...I just have always fed them with the lights off...Hmm, we'll see what I can do for the next video...Because its not that they won't eat with the lights on...Because they have...So I guess...Next video, I'll try and put the lights on and see if it makes for a better video.

Glad you liked it though.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

good video as always....i always watch ur videos( that warning was a good idea tho...some people get all pisseed off at ur vids for some reason) well i will keep watchin them next time feed them one really big fish....like one of those little freshwater sharks that iss like 9 inches( i believe there is one with one of htem on this site already n its pretty cool


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> good video as always....i always watch ur videos( that warning was a good idea tho...some people get all pisseed off at ur vids for some reason) well i will keep watchin them next time feed them one really big fish....like one of those little freshwater sharks that iss like 9 inches( i believe there is one with one of htem on this site already n its pretty cool
> [snapback]1199448[/snapback]​


Thanks man...Yeah...It's pretty sad that I have to make a warning like that...But what must be done...Must be done...Freshwater shark? Like a bala shark? For my next video...I'm gonna try to find a Waterdog/Mudpuppy.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I like it when the gold koi wasin the top front corner and that one P' just grabbed him and shook him like a rag doll, it was like a mini Jaws. I still think you have way too many P's in that little tank. I liked your other Avatar better too.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

adultswim said:


> I like it when the gold koi wasin the top front corner and that one P' just grabbed him and shook him like a rag doll, it was like a mini Jaws. I still think you have way too many P's in that little tank. I liked your other Avatar better too.
> [snapback]1199932[/snapback]​


My tank is a tad too small for my P's...But its only temporary...I had to throw that wood piece in there to help from them nipping at eachother...And it has worked wonders...They are soo much more comfortable and at ease now...Then before when it was bare.

And which avatar did you like better? I've had a few.


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

J2 man, this vid was sweet. Those Pygos are crazy man, I love em and want em.

Wicked vid, can't wait to see more.


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice vid man! I wanna see they take down some ugly bala sharks or ugly blood parrots.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yet another awsome vid


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CrimCode said:


> Nice vid man! I wanna see they take down some ugly bala sharks or ugly blood parrots.
> [snapback]1206180[/snapback]​


Its funny that you mention bala sharks...Because when I 1st got my 3 rbps...I had a bala shark in the tank with them...And he was gone the next morning...







So basically...That was their 1st meal in my possesion.


----------



## PiranhaWRS (Sep 23, 2005)

what snoop song was that??? i dnt have any piranha's just a tropical tank want some thou in the middle of my next tank hopfully to b piranha's


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Whats the point?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

ye what song was that,

whats up with that post piranhaWRS??


----------



## bizzy420 (Jan 26, 2005)

anyway to link the video on another site? i cant watch anything from putfile for some reason, the vid wont play.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

spiderman2099uk said:


> anyway to link the video on another site? i cant watch anything from putfile for some reason, the vid wont play.


Unfortunately I can't...Because my cpu got messed up and I had to rebuild my harddrives...Thus losing the videos in the process...Don't worry...There will be more to come...Where would you prefer them to be posted next time?


----------



## bizzy420 (Jan 26, 2005)

anywhere my friend, as long as i can watch too. putfile keeps saying boycott level 3 whatever that is. man i really wanted to see this vid.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

bizzy420 said:


> anywhere my friend, as long as i can watch too. putfile keeps saying boycott level 3 whatever that is. man i really wanted to see this vid.


If you really want to see it...I would suggest trying to look at the link from a different computer...Maybe your computer has some sort of block set up on putfile or something.


----------

